# Mr Hunter



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

You made me a better finisher:thumbup: and had great talks and I will miss your advice looks like I might have to go back to allwall now:blink: walltools will never be the same


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

What happened?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> What happened?


 not my story to tell....but I was not happy today when I talked to him...I hope thing go his way on what ever he dose:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Come on Ice, you can't give half a story then hold out on the rest. Don't need details, is Brandon ok?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Brandon is no longer with Walltools.
He was going to release a press conference to inform everyone but I guess it's in the open now.
Brandon has always had a niche in web property management solutions as well as ebusiness strategy, online marketing and digital communications.
He's moved on to bigger and better things and we are currently already working on new projects together.

He will still be consulting with Walltools to see them through this transition period as well as assisting in web management.

*On behalf of everyone at Drywalltalk I would like to thank Brandon Hunter for his years of service in the industry as well as his excellent cutomer service and care.*

I can assure everyone that there is more to come from Mr.Hunter in the near future and that we are already working on several different ideas & projects together.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Brandon is no longer with Walltools.
> He was going to release a press conference to inform everyone but I guess it's in the open now.
> Brandon has always had a niche in web property management solutions as well as ebusiness strategy, online marketing and digital communications.
> He's moved on to bigger and better things and we are currently already working on new projects together.
> ...


A person with the name HUNTER in their name, joins forces with a person who has the nick name of MOOSE boy:whistling2:

You could call your little company Moose Hunter:thumbup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Who is Mr Hunter?? A tool salesman? Owner? Just wondering, it sounds as if he was popular with some


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

chris said:


> Who is Mr Hunter?? A tool salesman? Owner? Just wondering, it sounds as if he was popular with some


Brandon from Walltools.
Brandon Hunter.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Brandon from Walltools.
> Brandon Hunter.


Brandon is not from Walltools :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> Brandon is not from Walltools :whistling2:


Your right, he's from a very special place:yes:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Brandon is no longer with Walltools.
> He was going to release a press conference to inform everyone but I guess it's in the open now.
> Brandon has always had a niche in web property management solutions as well as ebusiness strategy, online marketing and digital communications.
> He's moved on to bigger and better things and we are currently already working on new projects together.
> ...


Good to hear this is a step forward for him. Sounds as if he will still be involved in the drywall industry?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Good to hear this is a step forward for him. Sounds as if he will still be involved in the drywall industry?


If I could explain to you the hundreds of ideas we talk about every time me and him talk, we'd be here forever.
Our heads are both filled with constant and ever changing ideas about everythig. New tools, video, featured film, website design, etc...
The list goes on about all the different ideas we've talked about in the past.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Sheeps, fences, heads? ~.^


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Sheeps, fences, heads? ~.^


:lol:!
Damnit Cazna.....No one will ever forget that one now


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> If I could explain to you the hundreds of ideas we talk about every time me and him talk, we'd be here forever.
> Our heads are both filled with constant and ever changing ideas about everythig. New tools, video, featured film, website design, etc...
> The list goes on about all the different ideas we've talked about in the past.


Cmon PT - you guys were probably talking about guitars - or was it banjos? :whistling2:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sucks to hear that. I got to talk with Brandon just a few times after I started ordering all of my tools around the first of this year. Super cool guy to BS with... :yes:



PrecisionTaping said:


> If I could explain to you the hundreds of ideas we talk about every time me and him talk, we'd be here forever.
> Our heads are both filled with constant and ever changing ideas about everythig. New tools, video, featured film, website design, etc...
> The list goes on about all the different ideas we've talked about in the past.


Like _white_ anodized tools, tools that wouldn't look dirty _ever_? :lol: I'd love to see that idea go into production!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

br549 said:


> Sucks to hear that. I got to talk with Brandon just a few times after I started ordering all of my tools around the first of this year. Super cool guy to BS with... :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Like _white_ anodized tools, tools that wouldn't look dirty _ever_? :lol: I'd love to see that idea go into production!


U said it!! I asked Aarron if he would do a white taper for me but we never got no further on it!
He did say he could!:thumbup:
No offence 2 columbia or the rest but why not white?:blink:
Thats the colour of the mud we play with!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

BTE cp tubes stay white forever-they just get bigger around and heavier!:jester:


----------

